# makeshift wheel cleaners?



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Ive just run out of Simoniz Wheel cleaner, it was cheap and i had 5L of the stuff so it lasted a while.
But I cant be the only one who thinks that wheel cleaner seems to be expensive, especially considering i must use ~200ml per wash.

I was thinking, I never have trouble cleaning my wheels, Theyre regularly sealed with WetCoat or EZ Wheel Armor.
And i have tonnes of very economical cleaning products: BH AutoFoam, Flash APC, Various shampoos and Snowfoams.

Has anyone mixed any of the above and used it in a spray bottle? I have a very good Foaming snow bottle that worked well with the simoniz wheel cleaner?


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Yep, I often use a shampoo mix in a spray bottle with a foaming head on. Especially in summer when the car isn't really dirty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Would not put flash APC any near my wheels, i also use Simoniz Wheel cleaner or megs wheel brightener and in the summer will just make a litre of something like 800ml water 100ml carpro ECO 100ml of what ever shampoo im using and use a foaming head same as peter


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Fully decontaminate your wheels and seal them with something like C5, then all you'll need is a snowfoam and wash down with a general shampoo and brushes/mitt.

I hardly ever need to use a dedicated wheel cleaner after carrying out the above.

John


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

I use angel wax bilberry diluted 7-1. Gives me 8 litres of wheel cleaner for £10.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I clean my wheels weekly so never need a dedicated wheel cleaner. Shampoo does the job just fine.


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

John-R- said:


> Fully decontaminate your wheels and seal them with something like C5, then all you'll need is a snowfoam and wash down with a general shampoo and brushes/mitt.
> 
> I hardly ever need to use a dedicated wheel cleaner after carrying out the above.
> 
> John


+1 on this. Once sealed with C5 they only need shampoo and an iron x every few months to keep them tip top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

John-R- said:


> Fully decontaminate your wheels and seal them with something like C5, then all you'll need is a snowfoam and wash down with a general shampoo and brushes/mitt.
> 
> I hardly ever need to use a dedicated wheel cleaner after carrying out the above.
> 
> John


thanks, I don't really struggle to get them clean. I just like applying product to soak the mud etc. The wheels are protected. And im not needing wonderwheels strength to clean them.

I guess I was just asking what dilutions people would use to make up a bit of solution to spray on to wheels. I know people use wheel soaps in a bottle. And I have plenty of APC and Soaps.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Another JUST SHAMPOO user here.
Like others I do a full decon once a year and apply C5.
Then just wash with shampoo.
Every couple of weeks I'll put Optimum Optiseal on the faces as a wipe on walk away product.
I don't even dry them fully first as it seems ok with lightly damp surfaces.
Not sure how the C5 would help if the rims were left months between washing, but a weekly shampoo on faces and barrels is a breeze.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I've noticed that the paint quality/type influences how easy the wheels are to clean and if they are sealed then just normal shampoo should be fine, just pay attention to any crevices e.g. where the spokes join the rims etc.


----------



## diplodock (Dec 28, 2018)

cleslie said:


> I clean my wheels weekly so never need a dedicated wheel cleaner. Shampoo does the job just fine.


+1 on this.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fairtony said:


> Ive just run out of Simoniz Wheel cleaner, it was cheap and i had 5L of the stuff so it lasted a while.
> But I cant be the only one who thinks that wheel cleaner seems to be expensive, especially considering i must use ~200ml per wash.
> 
> I was thinking, I never have trouble cleaning my wheels, Theyre regularly sealed with WetCoat or EZ Wheel Armor.
> ...


I use this and like it - it does water down well for summer use :thumb:

I've also got some PowerMaxed frequent use wheel cleaner and this works well and is very efficient diluted down.

Also in summer time just use shampoo - but not tried in a bottle as has been suggested, so will try this option out in spring / summer time.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Plain Stardrops can still be effective, reduced ratio car shampoo is the least aggressive so can use tar remover less frequently.

John Tht.


----------

